

Ask HN: Which blogging software do you use, other than WP? - vijayr

Preferably something that supports:<p>1. Live JS (to embed live highcharts graphs, for example)<p>2. comments - without using third party systems like disqus<p>3. self hosted<p>4. preferably static? not sure about this one
======
nemexy
I am not sure about Live JS, but I have used Anchor CMS /
[http://anchorcms.com](http://anchorcms.com) / and I have been pretty happy
with it, with a few exceptions. It is small and lightweight, can easily be
self-hosted and has a nice selection of themes/
[http://anchorthemes.com](http://anchorthemes.com) / and you can easily make
your own design. It powers my own personal blog and visiting
anchorshowcase.com will show you some more blogs powered by it.

The thing about it that I don't like that much are : 1\. Really weak plugin
ecosystem. If you want something specific, you will probably have to make it
yourself, as the CMS doesn't even have a plugin support, you have to edit
things in the code. 2\. Written in PHP. I know Python, not PHP so making
changes for me is especially hard so anything complex for me is a no no. 3\.
It has been in development for a bit and the development has slowed while they
are trying to build the 1.0 version.

------
sarciszewski
I wrote my own. They're actually pretty simple in concept, but can be time-
consuming to get right.

I'm currently working on a CMS for PHP 7 that emphasizes security by default
(expected to release in December).

------
giaour
Hugo ( [http://gohugo.io](http://gohugo.io) ) is pretty swell. It builds
static sites a lot faster than Jekyll and has built-in support for disqus
comments.

------
yen223
Ghost ([https://ghost.org/](https://ghost.org/)). They have a self-hosted
option, and it looks elegant out of the box.

~~~
vijayr
Ghost only supports SQLite, correct? No official support for other databases?

~~~
yen223
I'm running mine on Postgresql. No issues so far, although it's not officially
supported.

I think MySQL is officially supported though.

~~~
vijayr
Oh ok, will check it out, thank you.

------
aprdm
[https://github.com/SpontaneousCMS/spontaneous](https://github.com/SpontaneousCMS/spontaneous)

------
Jeremy1026
I use Concrete5. Its not really meant for blogs, but it doe have blog
functionality as well. You can make some really beautiful sites with it with
not a ton of effort.

------
drakmail
Jekyll

~~~
vijayr
Does it allow live JS, commenting?

~~~
stevekemp
You can add comments to static sites via your own self-hosted disqus
alternative.

e.g. Mine:
[https://github.com/skx/e-comments/](https://github.com/skx/e-comments/)

FWIW my blog comes from a static compiler, which has comments which are
received via HTTP-posts and folded into the next time the blog is built, but
there's no real live-JS.

